# North Oakland County Rentals (box/blade)



## Orion Rental (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a 2nd season old 8ft pushbox for rent. It fits all skidsteer mounts.
Also for rent a skidsteer mounted 6ft angle blade.
(8ft box is in front of orange 10ft, YES the corners will be straight before season starts)

let me know if interested.
thanks eric 248-693-5962


----------

